# Wendy in New Mexico & Pie in Calif.



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Wendy 
Golden Retriever 
Young, F Roswell Humane Society
Roswell, NM 
 Pie 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M City of Los Angeles West Valley Animal Shelter
Chatsworth, CA


----------

